# LC_NUMERIC cannot change locale

## brummbaer

Hallo Leute,

ich bin noch immer am Konfigurieren meines Gentoo. Jetzt habe ich die deutschen Spracheinstellungen gesetzt, erhalte aber laufend die Meldung

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.4.7/temp/environment: line 83: warning: setlocale: LC_NUMERIC: cannot change locale (de_DE.UTF-8): No such file or directory

/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng-3.4.7/temp/environment: line 86: warning: setlocale: LC_TIME: cannot change locale (de_DE.UTF-8): No such file or directory

```

Muss mich das beunruhigen?

Beim  locale -a erhalte ich folgendes:

```
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE@euro

deutsch

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

german

trusty-7 / # 

```

----------

## Josef.95

Nunja, die Fehlermeldung deutet drauf hin das deine gesetzte de_DE.UTF-8 Locale nicht vorhanden ist - was die "locale -a" Ausgabe auch bestätigt.

In der /etc/locale.gen können die gewünschten Locales gesetzt werden. Dort ist auch ein Pfad (/usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED) mit angegeben wo die genaue Bezeichnung der unterstützten angegeben ist.

Um die gesetzten Locales dann zu generieren nutze 

```
locale-gen --help
```

----------

## brummbaer

Vielen Dank!

Ich hatte die /etc/locale.gen zwar editiert, und dabei die Einträge für deutsch aktiviert, aber mir war nicht aufgefallen, dass kein de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8 dabei war. Das habe ich korrigiert und mit

```
 locale-gen
```

 die loacales neu aufbauen lassen, und nun gibts keinen Fehler mehr.

----------

